# Looking for training partners in RI/MA/CT area



## TChase (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm looking for people to workout with in my area.  I live on the RI/MA border and because of my new schedule I only get to train once a week, twice if I'm lucky.  Not to mention the school that I train at is in NH.  I don't care about rank.  I have plenty of room at my house/garage/basement or don't mind going to someone elses house or school.  Sunday or weekday mornings/early afternoons are best for me(I work 2nd shift).  If anyone is interested email or PM me.

-Tom


----------

